# No knead bread thought



## Sedagive (Jun 20, 2008)

Ever since I made my first loaf of this bread I've been wondering how I could get the same quality in a loaf pan.  Do you think putting a loaf pan inside the dutch oven and dropping the dough into it would work?


----------



## josh_swinehart (Jun 20, 2008)

Huh?

I'm sorry I did not follow that.

-Josh


----------



## GB (Jun 20, 2008)

I think you would need to find a way to preheat the loaf pan as well and then get the dough into that, but if you can do that then I see no reason it would not work.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 20, 2008)

GB said:


> I think you would need to find a way to preheat the loaf pan as well and then get the dough into that, but if you can do that then I see no reason it would not work.


 
i heated one loaf pan for the dough, and another for the lid. worked well i think. just need a bit more experience with parchment paper.babe


----------



## JoeV (Jun 22, 2008)

Not sure if you saw my post recently, but I bought a clay baker to do this.

Discuss Cooking Forum - View Single Post - NYT in the La Cloche oblong cooker

Joe


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 23, 2008)

You can make a lid out of aluminum foil to put over the loaf pan.  I have a little trouble with the bread sticking in the loaf pan, but if I let it cool for half an hour or so, it usually comes out pretty well.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 23, 2008)

sometimes you just gotta leave a perfect recipe well enough alone.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 23, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> sometimes you just gotta leave a perfect recipe well enough alone.


 
I agree


----------

